# 2012 New Crops Shelled Pecans



## backyardlivin

My pecans are really falling nicely and I am offering shelled pecans for $8.00 a pound plus shipping. I use flat rate usps boxes as much as possible. I don't want any money sent until I message you saying your order is ready to ship. So basically, if you are interested, I'll put you on a list of first come first served basis. Once I get your order ready to ship, I will message you to send the money via PayPal.


----------



## romysbaskets

I am very fortunate to have made a nice trade for my pecans I needed for my baking or I would have right in line. Your price is excellent for shelled pecans. A store on the mainland that sells them bulk charges $20 a lb. What a deal, it is hard work to gather, dry and shell pecans. I used to help my Grandma with her walnuts......hard work indeed. I hope you sell a lot for the holiday baking! I so love butter pecan cookies, do have some recipes to post? I bet you bake quite wonderful pecan pies!


----------



## backyardlivin

Thanks romysbaskets.....funny thing is, I can't bake a pecan pie to save my life so I leave that up to my mother....they are wonderful. I do however cook a delicious fresh apple cake with pecans and tons of other things with the pecans.


----------



## Karen

How much would 3 lbs. shipping be to zip code 24368?


----------



## AverageJo

How much can you fit in each of the flat rate priority boxes? 

Shelled pecans, yum. We're in!! Probably for a couple of pounds. Perhaps 3 depending on what shipping will be.


----------



## Becka03

Yes - please PM me- I would like 3 lbs shipped to 16827- depending on if you can fit that in a box?


----------



## copperhead46

Please put me on the list, for 3 lbs for sure ! The drought here really messed up our pecan crop. If you can get 4 lbs in the box I'd sure take them.
thanks, P.J.


----------



## Texasgirl

I would like 3 lbs.
Zip is 77447


----------



## backyardlivin

copperhead46 said:


> Please put me on the list, for 3 lbs for sure ! The drought here really messed up our pecan crop. If you can get 4 lbs in the box I'd sure take them.
> thanks, P.J.


I need your zipcode to get you a shipping quote...thanks!!


----------



## Horseyrider

Hi, I'd like a quote for shipping five pounds to 60518, if you have them available.

I'm getting the crust ready now for my pecan pie.


----------



## InHisName

sent a pm two days ago about 5 lbs....


----------



## Pony

Sent a p.m.


----------



## happydog

I'd like to know how many pounds will fit in the mid size flat rate box. Thanks!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I second happydog question. Then I would like to order...


----------



## backyardlivin

I can get 5 pounds in a USPS medium flat rate box for $11.35 and 10 pounds in the large flat rate box for $14.45....Thanks


----------



## Horseyrider

Oh my! Only three dollars more in shipping for twice as much?

Could I change my order to ten pounds? Then I'll give up walnuts for the winter.


----------



## backyardlivin

Sure you can Horseyrider.


----------



## AverageJo

And how much do you fit in a small flat rate box?? I don't think I could go through 5 pounds of pecans... without guilt anyway. LOL...


----------



## Horseyrider

backyardlivin said:


> Sure you can Horseyrider.


Woohoo!!! Thank you so much! :dance:

I'm going to freeze mine and make pecan pie, pecan rolls, butter pecan ice cream, pecan sandy shortbread, pecan turtles, zucchini bread with pecans, finely chopped pecans in my apple pie crumb topping, hot fudge sundaes with pecans toasted in butter and salt on top, fruitcake with pecans, toasted pecans on buttered squash and on buttered mashed sweet potatoes, toffee with pecans, pecan caramels, oatmeal cookies with pecans, baked apples stuffed with brown sugar and cinnamon and pecans, and maybe just a few handfuls just for eatin.'


----------



## mzgarden

Here's hoping you got my order and the paypal transfer. Can't wait. yum yum


----------



## SueMc

PM sent


----------



## sidepasser

I will send you a pm, I would like 5 lbs. to 35811.


----------



## BobbyB

I ordered 3 lbs and Karla picked them up Saturday from the PO. She made a pie yesterday and its all gone. 

Im hoping she makes another tomorrow. 

I ate a hand full right out of the bag and man they are good.


----------



## nathan104

Id like 3 lbs of them to 75440. Please send me a pm with payment info.


----------



## Judy in IN

How much for 10 lbs to 47981?

I love pecans!


----------



## Maggie

Do you still have any pecans left for sale?


----------



## W0054293

I would like 10 lbs to 42748. Message me on payment.


----------



## willielisa

I would love 10 pounds to 40299 if you have them! Thanks!


----------



## mzgarden

Mmmmmmm, pardon me for mumbling, but my mouth is full of yummy pecans. Order arrived and I can't stay out of them. Delish!


----------



## nathan104

mzgarden said:


> Mmmmmmm, pardon me for mumbling, but my mouth is full of yummy pecans. Order arrived and I can't stay out of them. Delish!


Cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Pony

OH MY GOODNESS!

Got ours today, and they are FABULOUS! They're HUGE, incredibly clean, just WONDERFUL!

Great deal on fantastic nuts. Thanks, Backyardlivin!


----------



## SueMc

I'm going to make a pie as soon as they get here!


----------



## Maggie

My money order is getting mailed out today! Can't wait to get the pecans. I've never had 'fresh' pecans before.


----------



## crispin

sending PM


----------



## Pony

Backyardlivin, do you have any left? I have a friend who is interested.


----------



## backyardlivin

Yes I do, but it would be towards the end of the up coming week before I could have them ready. My son has been sick and it has thrown me a few days behind. I am trying to finish orders this weekend from this past week.


----------



## backyardlivin

oh yeah, I also have an 80 pound order for a ladies church group to fill this week, but my girlfriend is spending her vacation from work this coming week shelling pecans...lol


----------



## Horseyrider

I just wanted to thank you for these beautiful pecans! They're absolutely huge, fresh, and flavorful. I don't know how many I've eaten just from the bag, but I'll be baking tomorrow.

Thank you, backyardlivin!


----------



## backyardlivin

Thanks to everyone who have purchased pecans. I hope you enjoy them!!! We still have plenty that haven't even fell yet, the trees are still loaded and the garage is overflowing with mesh bags to be cracked and shelled.


----------



## SueMc

Payment sent. Congrats on the great harvest!


----------



## Stiffchick

What do you do with the shells? are they available for sale? I would be willing to order some to try an idea or two I have. I am in zip code 85208


----------



## cc

Need 3 lbs sent to 37357. Will send you a PM too.


----------



## AverageJo

Horseyrider said:


> Woohoo!!! Thank you so much! :dance:
> 
> I'm going to freeze mine and make pecan pie, pecan rolls, butter pecan ice cream, pecan sandy shortbread, pecan turtles, zucchini bread with pecans, finely chopped pecans in my apple pie crumb topping, hot fudge sundaes with pecans toasted in butter and salt on top, fruitcake with pecans, toasted pecans on buttered squash and on buttered mashed sweet potatoes, toffee with pecans, pecan caramels, oatmeal cookies with pecans, baked apples stuffed with brown sugar and cinnamon and pecans, and maybe just a few handfuls just for eatin.'


RECIPIES!!! RECIPIES!!! RECIPIES!!! .....

PRETTY PLEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZEEEEE ?????? 

:kiss:


----------



## Stiffchick

AverageJo said:


> RECIPIES!!! RECIPIES!!! RECIPIES!!! .....
> 
> PRETTY PLEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZEEEEE ??????
> 
> :kiss:


I was wondering the same about the recipies!


----------



## LadyJane

Sent you a PM - thanks.


----------



## Horseyrider

AverageJo said:


> RECIPIES!!! RECIPIES!!! RECIPIES!!! .....
> 
> PRETTY PLEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZEEEEE ??????
> 
> :kiss:


LOL! Recipes of which? There are so many ways to use pecans! After we had butter toasted pecans on our French toast this morning, and thumbprint cookies rolled in finely chopped pecans this afternoon, DH reminded me of pecan crusted fish fillets! I had totally forgotten that one.


----------



## backyardlivin

LadyJane, 

If you were PM'ing me I never got it, sorry.


----------



## cvfmom

Sent a pm...would like some also!


----------



## Goldie

Sending a pm....ordering some too!


----------



## Wendy

I also sent you a pm


----------



## dbarjacres

Do you have any yet? 3 lbs shipped to 54446 if you do. Thanks!


----------



## Barn Yarns

I am interested in 5# if you still have some. zipcode is 55771. I grew up in Hickory Nut zone and found Pecans are a very good substitue. Thank you!


----------



## IndyGardenGal

PM sent


----------



## LadyJane

backyardlivin said:


> LadyJane,
> 
> If you were PM'ing me I never got it, sorry.


Thank you for letting me know that you did not receive my PM. I sent it again and checked this time to make sure it went through.


----------



## Bret

I have enjoyed this thread so much. It just goes to show that people are willing to pay for quality and to buy from good people.


----------



## AverageJo

Horseyrider said:


> LOL! Recipes of which? There are so many ways to use pecans! After we had butter toasted pecans on our French toast this morning, and thumbprint cookies rolled in finely chopped pecans this afternoon, DH reminded me of pecan crusted fish fillets! I had totally forgotten that one.


Ok, here's my list:
Hubby has a good recipe for pecan pie, so that one's covered. 
Would love recipies for:
pecan rolls, butter pecan ice cream, pecan sandy shortbread, pecan turtles, apple pie with pecan crumb topping, pecans toasted in butter and salt on top, toasted pecans for mashed sweet potatoes, toffee with pecans, pecan caramels, oatmeal cookies with pecans, and baked apples stuffed with brown sugar and cinnamon and pecans.

Your list just made my mouth water reading it!! Made me change my order from 3 pounds to 5 pounds!! :runforhills: Of course now we're looking forward to our first fist-full of nuts right out of the box!!  Thanks in advance for the recipies!! :kiss:


----------



## Belfrybat

Did you get my PM sent yesterday? I ordered 10#.


----------



## Horseyrider

AverageJo said:


> Ok, here's my list:
> Hubby has a good recipe for pecan pie, so that one's covered.
> Would love recipies for:
> pecan rolls, butter pecan ice cream, pecan sandy shortbread, pecan turtles, apple pie with pecan crumb topping, pecans toasted in butter and salt on top, toasted pecans for mashed sweet potatoes, toffee with pecans, pecan caramels, oatmeal cookies with pecans, and baked apples stuffed with brown sugar and cinnamon and pecans.
> 
> Your list just made my mouth water reading it!! Made me change my order from 3 pounds to 5 pounds!! :runforhills: Of course now we're looking forward to our first fist-full of nuts right out of the box!!  Thanks in advance for the recipies!! :kiss:


Oh wow, not much, eh? I'll need to go digging in the recipe files for some of them, but I can give you some right from the top of my head.

BUTTER PECAN ICE CREAM

Gently toast some pecans in a big skillet by laying down a single layer with a good blob of REAL butter (ick, no substitutes!) over very low heat. Keep them moving; they scorch easily. Don't make it so hot that your butter burns; you want low heat and lots of movement. This brings out the flavor of the pecans and the awesome crunch. When they're toasty brown and fragrant, remove from heat and salt to taste. You can use them as ice cream toppings or fold them into butter pecan ice cream. If you leave them in the skillet, remember to keep them moving until the pan's cool, because they can still scorch. They're fragile, you know.  Cool and reserve for ice cream.

To make a gallon of ice cream, beat together in a bowl

6 fresh eggs
2-3 cups sugar, depending on how sweet you like it
3T good vanilla extract
1/2t salt
1 1/2 quarts heavy cream
1 1/2 quarts whole milk

Add this to your churn and churn according to your manufacturer's directions. When the dasher's almost stopping and your ice cream is fully churned, shovel your soft serve into your freezer container, pausing at invervals to quickly fold in your toasted pecans. Add as many or as few as you like, in bits or whole, and get it to the freezer as fast as you can. Oh. My. GOODNESS, this is so good it hurts!

********************************************************

Apple Pie with Pecan Crumb Topping

This is an easy one. Make a one crust apple pie with a French apple topping, but add some chopped pecans to the mix. I usually use a ratio for toppings of about 1/4c flour, 1/3c brown sugar, 1/4t salt, 3-4T melted butter, and about 3/4c chopped pecans. Depending on the size of your pie, you might want to double it except for the salt. It might need a foil tent while it bakes, but remove it for the last 20 minutes of baking to get the topping crispy/toasty and really develop the flavor of the nuts.

Mashed Sweet Taters with Pecan Topping

I like to take a few sweet taters, bake, peel, and mash until mealy, and mix with a couple of spoonfuls of orange juice concentrate and sugar to taste. I put this into a buttered baking dish and top with the same type of topping as on the pie, bake to heat through (maybe 350 for 30-40 minutes), and then dig in. It's wonderful left over, too.

**********************************************************

Baked Apples

This one's super easy. I use little individual ramekins for each apple, spray with nonstick stuff or butter them. Each one gets an apple in it that I've cored and scored. (They're easier to eat with a spoon if you score the peel with a knife. I'm not peeling because the peel's pretty, good for me, and tasty too.) 

I set the cored apple upright in the ramekin and make a core filling of a tablespoon or so of brown sugar, a teaspoon of flour, about 2 T chopped pecans, a dab of butter, and a shake or two of cinnamon. I work that mess together with the back of a spoon and then pack it into the core hole. 

The little dishes all go together on a small baking pan so any overflow doesn't make it to the bottom of the oven, and I cover each apple tightly with a little square of foil. Then I bake for an hour alongside whatever roast is in the oven, or 350 if there's nothing else. I serve them warm, individually for dessert with a blob of whipped cream or ice cream. They're awesome with pork or chicken meals, and can be made with everything we have on hand.

*********************************************************

Oatmeal Cookies with Pecans

1c butter (no substitutes, ew!)
1c brown sugar
1/2-1c white sugar
2 beaten eggs
1 1/2c flour (I like fresh milled whole wheat)
1/2t nutmeg
1/2t salt
1t cinnamon
1/2t baking soda
3c old fashioned oatmeal
1c chopped pecans

Beat the first four ingredients together until light and fluffy. Toss together the dry ingredients minus the oatmeal, and add to the wet; then when fully mixed, add the oatmeal. You can chill it at this point or go right to spoonin' it on the cookie sheet. Regardless, drop by teaspoonfuls on a cookie sheet and bake at 350 for about ten minutes. Cool on a rack. 

An option is to omit the cinnamon and add a cup or so of butterscotch chips. Depends on your mood....

********************************************************

Pecan Sandy Cookies with Pecans

This is a favorite here, and they hold well (don't go stale). Marvelous with tea or coffee!

1c butter (no substitutes, ew!)
2/3c confectioner's sugar
1t vanilla extract 
1 1/2c white flour 
1/2c cornmeal (trust me here, it's a texture thang)
1/4t salt
1/2c finely chopped pecans

Beat the butter until fluffy, then add sugar and vanilla and mix well. Mix the flour, cornmeal, and salt, and mix it in completely with your butter mixture. Add the chopped pecans and mix in thoroughly.

You can chill the dough at this point or try and roll it out; depends on how soft your dough is. Roll it out on a lightly floured board about 1/2" thick. Cut in little circles, squares (a pizza wheel helps here) or whatever shape you fancy. Place on a cookie sheet about an inch apart and prick with a fork, and then bake at 350 for 18-20 minutes. Don't let them get brown; just sort of tan on the edges at the most. Cool on a sheet. They're really outstanding when stone cold.

If the cornmeal idea doesn't do it for you, you can use rice flour. Both give a crumbly cookie that's astoundingly good. The commercial ones probably use rice flour, but I like my sandy cookies SANDY, and cornmeal does that better for me.

*******************************************************

More later, I'm late for chores!


----------



## AverageJo

YUMMOOOOO!!!! Thanks for the recipies!! Now to wait for the pecans.... (tapping fingers on the kitchen counter while drooling over these recipies.... )

I'm leaving my "word" document open so I can cut and paste the rest of the recipies.... hint.... just a friendly reminder.... just in case it might have slipped your mind in the last few minutes... tee hee.... (wipes drool...)

LOL....


----------



## Guest

Im interested in 3# 12503 Thanks.


----------



## Horseyrider

I'm glad you're liking the recipes, AverageJo! I have to leave in a few minutes for an appointment, but I dug out this pecan roll recipe for you. Believe me, it was hard; you know how you have that file of clippings you love and intend to put in a binder and they live in a box? Well, I found it....

This recipe couldn't get much easier. They're a favorite here for Christmas morning. Enjoy!


Refrigerator Pecan Rolls

One dozen rolls
Prep time: 45 minutes
Refrigerating time: overnight
Baking time: 30 minutes

Dough:
1/2 milk
1/2c sugar
1 1/2t salt
1/4c butter
2T active dry yeast
1/2c warm water (105-115 degrees)
1t sugar
2 eggs, beaten
4 1/2c flour, about

Pecan filling:

1c sugar
2Tcinnamon
1c pecans, coarsely chopped
6T melted butter

1. For dough, heat milk to simmer. Stir in 1/2c sugar, salt, and butter; cool to lukewarm. Sprinkle yeast over warm water and 1t sugar in large bowl; let stand until bubbly. Stir in milk mixture, beaten eggs and half the flour. Beat until smooth.

2. Stir in enough of the remaining flour to make a soft dough. Turn out onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth and elastic, about 8 minutes. 

3. Place in a lightly greased bowl; turn once to grease surface. Cover; let rise in a warm place until double, about 1 hour. Punch down; turn onto a floured surface. Cover; let rest 10 minutes.

4. For pecan filling, mix sugar and cinnamon. Brush a 13x9x2 pan with some of the melted butter. Leave pecans set aside.

5. Roll dough on a lightly floured surface to a thin rectangle. Brush dough with melted butter. Sprinkle with the cinnamon mixture and then the pecans, taking care to get close to the edges with all the goodies. Roll carefully jelly-roll fashion starting at the narrow end.

6. Cut rolls at 1 1/2 inch intervals. (I use a thread by flossing underneath, crossing over the top, and pulling across tightly until cut through. This avoids mashing your pretty spirals.)

7. Put the rolls, cut sides up, in the prepared pan so the spiral shows. Drizzle any remaining melted butter over all. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight. Yawn and go to bed, knowing in the morning you'll be a star. 

8. Next morning, climb out of bed. Pull the rolls from the fridge and leave them on the counter for 20-30 minutes. While the rolls are on the counter, preheat the oven to 375, make coffee, brush your teeth, scratch, you know; the usual morning first thing stuff.

9. Bake for 25-30 minutes, until rolls are golden brown. Fan the smell upstairs so any stragglers will get their hineys down the stairs. Cool rolls in pan for 10 minutes, then unmold and drizzle with confectioner's sugar glaze. Serve warm, while you hold a wooden spoon to smack the hands of those who might get more than you do. 

Confectioners' Sugar Glaze

1c confectioners' sugar
1/2t vanilla
half and half

1. Sift sugar into bowl. Stir in vanilla and enough half and half to make a medium-thick glaze. Use immediately. Glaze can be applied to hot rolls; it will melt and add a translucent sheen to the rolls. Or apply to warm rolls for a glazed appearance.

I hope you like these as much as we do!


----------



## backyardlivin

Thanks to everyone who has purchase and inquired about the pecans... also thanks for all of the recipes. This thread has turned into far more than I had imagined it would. My girlfriend is spending her week vacation helping me shell these pecans and let me tell you, she is a shelling machine....lol. I did fall a few days behind when we had a virus run thru our house, so sorry for any inconvenience there, but we are getting lined back out and my rural mail carrier was joking today when she picked up what I shipped today about she may have to hook her 4 wheeler trailor up just to haul my boxes of pecans....once again thank you to everyone, and there are tons more if anyone is interested.....THANKS!!!


----------



## AverageJo

Love, love, love the comments on that last recipe!! Laughed good and loud!


----------



## backyardlivin

mythreesons, I'm trying to return your PM, but it says your inbox is full and won't let me send it.....thanks


----------



## toni48

I would like 2 lbs. 65466. Sent pm.


----------



## froebeli

5 #s to 24440 Sent PM
thanks!


----------



## copperhead46

got my pecans yesterday, they are wonderfull, thank you
P.J.


----------



## sidepasser

Got my pecans and they are very good! Thank you for sending them in one pound packs too, I double bagged them and put them in the freezer. Kept one lb out to make goodies with!!


----------



## Maggie

Did you get my money order? I'm 'patiently' waiting for my pecan delivery!


----------



## VICKI1

I would like 5 lbs. ship to zip 83624. Thanks, Vicki


----------



## LadyJane

Backyardlivin - are you notifying us when our pecans ship or do we just wait for them to arrive? Thanks.


----------



## toni48

I got a shipping notice from paypal...


----------



## Wendy

Please let me know when mine is shipped as we are having trouble with our mail carrier. Thanks!


----------



## SueMc

Wendy said:


> Please let me know when mine is shipped as we are having trouble with our mail carrier. Thanks!


It must be epidemic! I just had a shipment of honeyberry plants sit in one town for four days! Thanks goodness they're tough plants.


----------



## Tirzah

Backyardlivin,

I received mine yesterday! They tastes so good and have a maple flavor to them. Thanks so much!


----------



## Belfrybat

Tirzah said:


> Backyardlivin,
> 
> I received mine yesterday! They tastes so good and have a maple flavor to them. Thanks so much!


Pecans with a maple flavour? I hope not! I prefer my pecans to taste like pecans.


----------



## toni48

Got my pecans today and they're wonderful. Thank you so much...


----------



## springvalley

OMG!!! They're delicious!!! Put me down on your re-sell list for next year!! I know these won't last long! Yummooooo.... 
Can't wait to try out some of the wonderful recipies now!! Which one do I try first..... (snacking on pecans while trying to figure it out).... 

Ooops... This is Average Jo....


----------



## Maggie

Received my pecans today. Have yet to try them, it's been a crazy Saturday here


----------



## Wendy

Got mine today. They are awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Got mine today too, they are beautiful and just in time for Thanksgiving. Thank you so much!


----------



## Belfrybat

For those of you who have already received your pecans, did BackYardLiving let you know they were on their way? We are in a heat wave and don't want mine sitting out in a hot mailbox but I don't check it every day.


----------



## AverageJo

I knew mine were coming because I kept PM'ing with an eta. LOL
Otherwise, they just showed up. If you're worried about them getting too hot, just talk to your post office and have them hold the box at the office for you. They'll then put a notice in your mailbox and you can go get it.


----------



## Tirzah

Belfrybat,

I received a notice from paypal that my order was shipped. Hope you get yours soon! You will love them, it is probably just me not used to tasting good pecans


----------



## LadyJane

We just received our pecans today - in time for Thanksgiving too!!! We have already dedicated one of the lb. bags for eating right from the bag - can't help ourselves:happy:.


----------



## Wendy

I sent you another PM.


----------



## SueMc

BYL..I just sent you an email 
Sue


----------



## Goldie

BYL, sent you another PM.


----------



## SueMc

My pecans arrived today. They are exceptional! Thank you.
Sue


----------



## Belfrybat

Shucks! Mine haven't arrived yet. I ordered 10 pounds early in November,. They were supposed to be mailed last Saturday or Monday and the travel time between KY and TX is usually only 3 days. No response to my PM asking for tracking number so I can find out where they are. Who has my pecans?!?!? :shrug:


----------



## dbarjacres

No kidding!!! I paid for mine 4 wks ago, PMd last weekend and was tokd they'd shio by Tuesday and still no pecans. Slightly irritating and I've only got 1/3 the order you do. :shrug:


----------



## IndyGardenGal

I just got mine. Things I have shipped are taking longer than usual through USPS. Great Pecans!


----------



## IndyGardenGal

And I only got a notice through PayPal they had shipped.


----------



## Belfrybat

IndyGardenGal said:


> And I only got a notice through PayPal they had shipped.


I haven't even gotten that. Which makes me wonder if they have been shipped or not, even though he assured me they would go out either last Saturday or Monday. If they are not in transit by now, I probably won't have them by Tuesday which is when I need to make some spiced pecans for a package I'm mailing on Wednesday. Pits.
Does anyone have his phone number? Maybe it's time for a call to see what is going on.


----------



## dbarjacres

Belfrybat I PayPal'd as well and was promised they'd mail out when I PMd BYL last week but I have not received a PayPal shipping notice. If I don't receive by Wednesday I'll contest thru paypal. I really wanted the fresh pecans as I've never had the chance and everyone seemed to be enjoying theirs but 4 weeks is kinda bad.


----------



## backyardlivin

belfry and dbarjacres, I sent you both a PM.


----------



## Goldie

backyardlivin, I haven't received mine yet either. Just making sure that they were sent. Please let me know too. I ordered ten pounds.


----------



## backyardlivin

Goldie

I mailed yours last week. I will dig thru my labels tonight and PM you the tracking number.


----------



## Barn Yarns

i havent gotten mine either, and I PMed you again the other day. I realized that I goofed and forgot to add my screen name when I paid. I think I paid before I got your PM. 

thank you.


----------



## Guest

I don't have a Paypal account boo hoo...but offered a check instead but never got a returned response in my pm box..Im relieved that it didn't work out after all..I bought them cheaper else where.


----------



## backyardlivin

Barn Yarns, yours will be going out the first of the week. We had the flu run thru our house and then a death the day after Thanksgiving and it has thrown me behind, but I am about caught up.


----------



## Barn Yarns

thank you Backyard. Very sorry for your loss, and the flu is no fun. Im just glad that you hadnt sent it and it got lost. my mail service has a bit to be desired sometimes.


----------



## Goldie

Thank you Backyardlivin, I will be looking for the tracking number and the pecans. Sorry to hear about your loss of a loved one. The flu will set you back for sure, so hope your family is feeling better.


----------



## Belfrybat

Pecans arrived yesterday. They are nicely cleaned and the smaller ones nice and oily. The longer ones don't have quite the high oil content, but very good flavour and will be great in cooking. I'm separating them out this evening into broken pieces, small for fresh eating, and the long ones for cooking. Overall, I'm happy with the quality of them.


----------



## Goldie

Backyardlivin, I still haven't received a pm with the tracking number nor the pecans. Please check this out for me. I would like to be able to do some Christmas baking with those pecans everyone is bragging about. Thank you much.


----------



## backyardlivin

Goldie,
I'll PM the tracking number to you again, sorry you didn't get it the first time.


----------



## dbarjacres

Still waiting for pecans in Wisconsin ..............


----------



## backyardlivin

dbarjacres,

yours show to be in oak creek, WI at the moment. I will PM you the tracking which is also available on PayPal.


----------



## dbarjacres

I got my pecans today. Thanks. They look very good!


----------



## romysbaskets

mythreesons said:


> I don't have a Paypal account boo hoo...but offered a check instead but never got a returned response in my pm box..Im relieved that it didn't work out after all..I bought them cheaper else where.


I really have to have paypal to sell things online and to live where I do. I am sorry you did not get through to them. The cost on these pecans was so cheap compared to the $20 a lb on the mainland near where I live! Although it did not work out for you with these nice folks, they do not use pesticides and that means....you get a great pesticide free quality pecan! I love to buy direct whenever I can from those who grow their own produce or make their own crafts. I am glad you found some pecans for your holidays. I had a friend trade me for 5 lbs....she sent me way over her side of the trade! I have sent her some nice things in return but then she is sending me more she just told me, I love pecans. I really would have bought right here if not for that. I will so watch for this thread next year if I need them!

I made the first batch of candied pecans since I was a child...oh we could not stop eating them!

What a great price for high quality pecans from such nice folks!

*Candied Pecans with egg white...*

1 egg white
1 Tbsp water
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
8 oz pecans - about 2 cups
1/2 to 3/4 cup organic sugar
2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Take the egg white and wisk it foamy, add the vanilla, then add all the nuts and stir. It is just to coat them and you can do that in a bowl. Then put the rest of the ingredients in a bag, shake then add the nuts, shake them up good. Then place them onto a pan.

Bake at 300 for 25 minutes up to 30 minutes.


----------



## Goldie

Backyardlivin, received my pecans yesterday, and they look wonderful! I can't believe you were able to hand shell all of those. Do you have an orchard? Thank you for making these available for all of us, as I do appreciate all of the hard work involved.


----------



## Wendy

Just curious if you mailed mine out yet?


----------



## backyardlivin

Wendy,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Barn Yarns

Still waiting for any word on a package. Backyard, please update.


----------



## Wendy

> Still waiting for any word on a package. Backyard, please update.


Same here.


----------



## Wendy

Bumping this up. Would like to know when or if my pecans have been shipped. Thanks!


----------



## Wendy

Still waiting on a response. If you have not shipped these I'd like my money back please.


----------



## sidepasser

I received my pecans from Backyardlivin and they are delicious. Please allow a little extra time for shipping because of the holidays and the fact that the pecans I received were very clean, and were halves for the most part.

Thank you Backyardlivin for sending me quite a wonderful package of pecans, even packaged ready for the freezer!


----------



## Wendy

I got my first order right away. He said the next order was going out on the 18th. I would just like a reply from him & maybe a tracking #. I am not sure if he even shipped them on the 18th. I know the mail is slow this time of year, but a response would be nice. The pecans are delicious & I am anxiously awaiting the next batch!


----------



## Barn Yarns

He stated above that mine were to be shipped out a good 3 weeks ago. If there are issues, Id just like to be updated, that is all. I live in an area where the mail is very slow. I understand that part. Ive had priority packages get lost on their way here.


----------



## Wendy

Bumping this up again as I'd really like an update. I know sometimes life happens, but please just let me know when or if you shipped my last order. I had a quick response & good comunication the first time I ordered & now I am getting nothing. I have seen that you have been logged on recently. I'd just like an update please.


----------



## Wendy

sigh..................... Still no response. I hope I am not out $51.00. I hope nothing has happened to him either. I had a very good transaction the first time. Has anyone heard anything from him??


----------



## CottageLife

Wendy said:


> sigh..................... Still no response. I hope I am not out $51.00. I hope nothing has happened to him either. I had a very good transaction the first time. Has anyone heard anything from him??


 If you paid via paypal, read up on their terms on how to get your money back. There is a time frame you must do it in so don't wait.


----------



## Wendy

Tried that & here is what I got:

We're sorry, but this transaction cannot be disputed because it is not a purchase of goods or services. Please contact the recipient directly.

Contacted him, but he does not respond.


----------



## Wendy

Just want to say I got a response & he has a very good reason. I feel better knowing what is going on now, but not better knowing why. He could use our prayers!


----------



## CottageLife

Wendy said:


> Just want to say I got a response & he has a very good reason. I feel better knowing what is going on now, but not better knowing why. He could use our prayers!


I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## copperhead46

backyardlivin, I pray for your well being.


----------



## Wendy

Has anyone heard anything yet?? I was wondering how he is doing.


----------



## copperhead46

Nope haven't heard anything, would like to, but don't want to be pushy or insensitive. I'll just wait, I guess.


----------



## copperhead46

has anyone heard anything?? I'd like to know whats happened or at least get my money back.


----------



## Wendy

I haven't heard anything. I'd like my money back too if possible. Or the pecans. I really can't afford to lose $51.00. I wish someone would check back in.


----------



## backyardlivin

Wendy,
I am back home now and sent you a PM.


----------



## Wendy

Glad to hear from you!!


----------



## Barn Yarns

I do hope all is well backyard. I too am waiting for my order. Please keep me in the loop. 
Thank you.


----------



## Wendy

Just wondering how things are? At this point I'd prefer you just refund my money. It might be easier for you.


----------



## backyardlivin

Wendy, Copperhead, & Barnyarns...
I had another surgery right after we last talked. Wendy yours will go out this Wednesday, and I will get the remaining other two out before the weekend. Sorry for all of my Dr. junk here lately, it's been tough, but hopefully I'm on the road to getting better now. I'm feeling alot better, and all of the seed catalogs coming in the mail aren't helping matters any..lol


----------



## Barn Yarns

thank you for the update Backyard. prayers for good healings


----------



## copperhead46

Wow, you"ve had a horrible time, I'm really sorry for all your troubles.


----------



## Wendy

> Wow, you"ve had a horrible time, I'm really sorry for all your troubles.


Same here. If it would be easier to refund money just do that. I don't NEED the pecans. It was just that they are so darn good. Whatever is easier for you.


----------



## Wendy

Got my pecans today. Thanks! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## copperhead46

I got nothin, guess it's just not to be.


----------

